
Ask HN: How do you spend time during compilation? - guzik
I feel it&#x27;s a significant problem when compilation lasts for more than 10s&gt;. To not get bored,  I am jumping into random articles during that time, loosing my precious focus.<p>Is there anything productive you are doing in such short timespan?
======
dlivingston
I typically either (1) do light work on another project, or (2) clean up code
or revise documentation in the project being compiled.

That's the answer I'd like to give. Really, I just open up Hacker News. :)

------
Raed667
HackerNews, reddit, Github...

